# Welche Fischzucht in Schleswig-Holstein



## bmt_hethske (28. März 2004)

Welche Fischzucht in Schleswig-Holstein ist eurer Meinung nach die beste, wenn man als Privatkunde kleinere Mengen Karpfe, Forellen, Satzaale und so weiter braucht? Bis jetzt War ich immer bei Reese oder bei von Baum-Mühle´nburg, beide in Sarlhusen. Aber gibt es denn keine anderen?


----------



## Guido (30. März 2004)

*AW: Welche Fischzucht in Schleswig-Holstein*

Welche Erfahrung hast Du mit Reese gemacht uns welche mit Baum Mühlenberg. Ich frage weil ich mitte Mai für meinen Teich Nähe Uelzen besatz kaufen will. Es handelt sich da auch um kleinmengen. 

Guido


----------



## bmt_hethske (30. März 2004)

*AW: Welche Fischzucht in Schleswig-Holstein*

Also bei Reese erhält man halt einfacher größere Mengen und oft kriegt man ein paar mehr Fische als man bezahlt hat. Ein Mal, hatte der Azubi keine Lust, die ganzen Besatzfische einzeln auf die Rechnung zu schreiben, und da hat er mir einen Preis gemacht, der alles andere in den Schatten stellt. Die Karpfen und die Forellen sind bei beiden Fischzuchten von guter Qualität, jedoch würde ich wegen des Preises schon mal überlegen, was sich denn am ehesten lohnt und da eh beides im selben Ort liegt, benutze ich meist die Gelegenheit und kaufe bei beiden. Reese hat aber auch eine größere Auswahl, als von Baum-Mühlenburg.
Falls du keine Preisliste zum vergleichen hast, kann ich dir die Preise mal nennen, bei Gelegenheit, aber von Baum ist bei Karpfen und bei Forellen günstiger!


----------



## homer78 (16. September 2004)

*AW: Welche Fischzucht in Schleswig-Holstein*

Hi, habe auch gute Erfahrungen mit der Fischzucht Kruse in Hollenborn bei Albersdorf gemacht. Die Fische sind gesund und die Preise stimmen auch. Bei ihm bekommst du alle gängigen Satzfische

Also, auf auf bald ist Besatzzeit


----------



## bmt_hethske (30. September 2004)

*AW: Welche Fischzucht in Schleswig-Holstein*

Ich fahre, wie sonst auch, übernächste Woche Nach Sarlhusen zu Reese und Mühlenburg. Mein Karpfenteich werde ich nicht besetzen, da das keinen Sinn mehr macht, weil einfach zu viel schwarz geangelt wird - nur die aale bleiben übrig.


----------



## Drillmaschine (8. September 2006)

*AW: Welche Fischzucht in Schleswig-Holstein*

Hallo Leute,

habe diesen alten Thread mal ausgegraben |rotwerden.

Wo würdet ihr Hechtbesatz (kleine Fische bis max. 15 cm) beschaffen?

Besatz in kleiner Menge, rd. 20-30 Fische, soll im Herbst erfolgen. Abholung sollte normal möglich sein. Wie erfolgt üblicherweise der Transport? In Beuteln wie bei Teichfischen |kopfkrat?

Grüße
Drillmaschine


----------



## JohnvanJerk (8. September 2006)

*AW: Welche Fischzucht in Schleswig-Holstein*

Da frage ich mich doch gleich ob man als privater nicht auch das gewässer angeben muss mit Angabe der persönlichen Daten.

Sonst könnte ja jeder seine Lieblingsgewässer mit seinen Lieblingsfischen besetzen !! ???


----------



## bernie1 (10. September 2006)

*AW: Welche Fischzucht in Schleswig-Holstein*

http://www.fischzucht-reese.de/index2.php
Schau hier,
habe selbst im Ruhrgebiet sehr gute Erfahrungen mit Reese gemacht.
Petri Heil
Bernie1


----------



## bmt_hethske (15. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Welche Fischzucht in Schleswig-Holstein*

Du kannst mit ruhigem Gewissen bei Reese deine Hecht kaufen. Du musst keinerlei persönliche Angaben abliefern, jeder kann dort Besatzfische erwerben. Bin dort seit 5 Jahren Kunde und immer zufrieden gewesen. Auch wenn man nur kleine Mengen haben möchte, wird man freundlich bedient und die Preise sind okay. Kleine Mengen werden in Plastiktüten mit Sauerstoff transportiert.

Gruß Heiko


----------



## angler23 (18. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Welche Fischzucht in Schleswig-Holstein*

Auf der Preisliste steht, dass es teurer wird wenn man wenig Fische kauft.ist dass sehr teuer oder macht das keinen großen Unterschied?Könnte ich da in Helmsdorf auch aale kriegen?Oder giebt es eine andere Fischzucht, die noch dichter an Flensburg ist?


----------



## bmt_hethske (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: Welche Fischzucht in Schleswig-Holstein*

Der Unterschied ist sehr greing, auf der alten Preisliste stehen auch noch die Einzelpreise. Welche Fischart interessiert dich denn? Ich habe meine Satzfische immer in Sarlhusen bezogen, aber die gängigen Arten kannst du wohl auch in Helmsdorf kriegen, wobei in Sarlhusen das Angebot am größten ist.


----------



## angler23 (10. Januar 2007)

*AW: Welche Fischzucht in Schleswig-Holstein*

Mich interressieren Aale , Zander ,Gras- und Mamorkarpfen!


----------



## bmt_hethske (10. Januar 2007)

*AW: Welche Fischzucht in Schleswig-Holstein*

Ich hab gerade die Liste nicht da, werde am Wochenende mal gucken, bin nämlich gerade nicht zu Hause. Hab dort selbst mal Satzaale gekauft, kann ich nur empfehlen.


----------



## HD4ever (11. Januar 2007)

*AW: Welche Fischzucht in Schleswig-Holstein*

danke für den Tip hier ! :m


----------

